# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  تست دیفرانسیل

## amir khan



----------


## saeid sharifzade

فک کنم جواب عدد 1 میشه .
چون اگه بیایم مشتق چپ و راست رو حساب کنیم میگیم حد میگیریم وقتی تابع میل میکنه به صفر منفی و صفر مثبت و چون داخل براکت به بی نهایت میل میکنه پس علامت برات رو میتونیم حذف کنیم و درنتیجه ایکس دو تقسیم بر ایکس دو میشه 1 و چون مقدار حد با مقدار تابع در نقطه ایکس مساوی صفر برابر هست تابع در این نقطه مشتق پذیر هست .
البته اگه 1 مطلق باشه که فک کنم باید از خود عدد 1 مشتق بگیریم که میشه صفر . 
درسمون هنوز به مشتق نرسیده امسال یه چیزایی از حسابان یادم بود که نوشتم نمیدونم کدومش درسته .

----------


## amir khan

من خودم تو صرف نظر از براکت شک دارم.

----------


## mohamadbaha

البته ایکس دو عامل صفر کننده هست و میشه گفت که قسمت اولش میشه صفر و چون حدش برابر نیست پس مشتق پذیر نیست..!

----------


## strider

> البته ایکس دو عامل صفر کننده هست و میشه گفت که قسمت اولش میشه صفر و چون حدش برابر نیست پس مشتق پذیر نیست..!


این تابع هم حد داره، هم پیوسته است.
اگر x^2 رو t بگیری، حدش به سمت صفر میشه ۱


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## saeid sharifzade

نه تو صرف نظر از براکت شک نداشته باش . اگه دوستان خرده نمیگیرن بگم که مسعودی هم تو مشتقش گفته که میشه دراین موارد براکتو حذف کرد .

----------


## amir khan

بدون شک با استفاده از قضیه فشردگی در مورد پیوستگی می توان گفت:

----------


## strider

> نه تو صرف نظر از براکت شک نداشته باش . اگه دوستان خرده نمیگیرن بگم که مسعودی هم تو مشتقش گفته که میشه دراین موارد براکتو حذف کرد .


نگفته چرا میشه صرف نظر کرد؟

این مسئله ذهن منو به خودش مشغول کرده.  :Yahoo (85):

----------


## Amir James

> نگفته چرا میشه صرف نظر کرد؟
> 
> این مسئله ذهن منو به خودش مشغول کرده.


چون براكتي كه داخلش بي نهايت بره هم ارز ميشه با خود تابع درون براكت. البته مثلا وقتي x-[x] باشه ( ايكس منهاي براكت ايكس) و ايكس بره بي نهايت چون در حد دبيرستان جملات دوم و سوم هم ارزيش نيست كه معلوم شه مثلا حد نداره، وقتي هم ارز ضعيف ميريم حذف ميشن با هم كه خب اشتباه در هم ارزي ضعيفمونه.

----------


## strider

> چون براكتي كه داخلش بي نهايت بره هم ارز ميشه با خود تابع درون براكت. البته مثلا وقتي x-[x] باشه ( ايكس منهاي براكت ايكس) و ايكس بره بي نهايت چون در حد دبيرستان جملات دوم و سوم هم ارزيش نيست كه معلوم شه مثلا حد نداره، وقتي هم ارز ضعيف ميريم حذف ميشن با هم كه خب اشتباه در هم ارزي ضعيفمونه.


در حد گرفتن میدونم از براکت صرف نظر میشه، اما اگر بخوایم مشتق بگیریم هم میتونیم به همین راحتی صرف نظر کنیم؟
الان مشتق این تابع در 0 چنده؟
من با استفاده از تعریف مشتق رفتم، مشتق یه طرف شد +بینهایت
یه طرف دیگه شد -بینهایت

مطمئن نیستم درست حل کرده باشم.
(حل شد، در صفحه 2)

----------


## strider

حل شد.
پیوست کردم.

البته من قانع نشدم که تو مشتق گرفتن از براکت صرف نظر کنم.

----------


## saeid sharifzade

حد براکت وقتی داخلش میره به بی نهایت که خیلی بدیهیه هم ارز میشه با خود داخل براکت اما توی مشتق هم میشه عدد گذاشت و حذفش کرد ( نه اینکه همینطوری حذفش کنیم یعنی اینکه به جا متغیرش عددی که تابع به سمتش میل میکنه رو قرار بدیم و به جای براکت عدد بذاریم ) البته دقیق نمیدونم چی گفت و اینکه دلیلشم گفت یا نه چون هنوز ندیدم همینطوری گذری داشتم چن ماه پیش یه نگا مینداختم اینطوری میگفت . البته تو این سوال چون داخل براکت میل به بی نهایت میکنه خیلی بدیهیه که باید براکت رو حذف کرد . جواب به احتمال زیاد عدد 1 میشه و به احتمال کم عدد 0 . 
امیرخان جواب سوالو نداری بذاری ببینیم؟

----------


## amir khan

من خودم هم جوابشو ندارم  این سوال  رو سال پیش دبیرمون تو کلاس نوشت وحلشو به عهده ی خودمون گذاشت  .اون موقع هم معلمون یادش رفت که جوابشو بگه ومن هم یادم رفت که حل کنم.

----------


## strider

کسی به این راه حل نگاه انداخت ببینه درسته یا نه؟

تست دیفرانسیل

چون مطمئن نبودم با براکت باید چی کار کنم تشریحی حل کردم.

----------


## strider

خدا رو شکر راه حل درسته.
مشتقش در 0 میشه 0
شکل تابع رو رسم کردم. (پیوست شد.)

----------


## amir khan

> خدا رو شکر راه حل درسته.
> مشتقش در 0 میشه 0
> شکل تابع رو رسم کردم. (پیوست شد.)


منم دنبال این بودم که نمودار رو رسم کنم .به نظر من جوابتون درسته.

----------


## alireza s

0 باید باشه

----------


## strider

من هنوز قانع نشدم که چرا موقع مشتق گیری از براکت صرف نظر میکنیم! (در مشتق گیری، هم ارزی حد رو نمیگم)
این براکت داره به بینهایت میل میکنه، عددِ کوچیکی نیست که بگیم ازش صرف نظر میکنیم!

از طرف دیگه، اگر با دقت به نمودار تابع نگاه کنید، میبینید در نقطه x=0 هیچ شباهتی به y=X^2 نداره!

----------


## konkur93

خب مشتق هم  یه حده  دیگه

----------


## Kimzo

[QUOTE=strider;146831]من هنوز قانع نشدم که چرا موقع مشتق گیری از براکت صرف نظر میکنیم! (در مشتق گیری، هم ارزی حد رو نمیگم)
این براکت داره به بینهایت میل میکنه، عددِ کوچیکی نیست که بگیم ازش صرف نظر میکنیم!

----------


## saeid sharifzade

امروز دی وی دی مسعودی راجع مشتق براکت هارو هم دیدم . میشه قبل مشتق گیری تو براکت عدد گذاشت و براکتو به عدد تبدیل کرد ولی اگه با عدد گذاشتن میل کنه به بی نهایت فقط براکتو حذف میکنیم تو این سوال هم به جا براکت صفر مثبت و صفر منفی میذاریم داخل براکت میل میکنه به بی نهایت پس طبق هم ارز میشه با داخل براکت و داخل براکت ضرب در ایکس به توان دو پشتش میشه 1 و مشتق عدد ثابت هم میشه صفر و جواب میشه صفر .

----------

